# Tna Sign New Plus Size Wrestler



## george83 (May 12, 2010)

TNA Wrestling has signed female worker and Team 3D Academy student Mary Kate Duignan. Duignan, who is known on the independent scene as Betsy Ruth and Miss Betsy Rosie, worked a tryout match against Daffney prior to the April 20th TNA Impact taping from Universal Studios in Orlando, Florida.

She is 6'1" and 250 pounds.

A few pics...



























I think I'm in love lol!


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 12, 2010)

Wow, she is smoking hot. Great pics! (It makes me wish I had about a foot more height!) She's amazing.


----------



## willowmoon (May 12, 2010)

6 foot 1???? WOW !!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## rellis10 (May 12, 2010)

As a wrestling fan (and more of TNA than WWE) i can tell you they wont be prejudiced against her weight. Their women wrestlers are promoted more on talent than looks...at least in comparison to WWE who basically hire any supermodel that looks at them the right way.

And working with Team 3D is a good idea considering they're big bad ass guys and she looked like a big bad ass girl. She'd better kick ass though to fit in with them.


----------



## joswitch (May 12, 2010)

Hott wrestling chick! Woo!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 12, 2010)

DUDE SHE'S HOT! HOLY *****! 

Damn. Almost a good reason to start watching pro wrestling again. On second thought: No. lmao


----------



## Chode McBlob (May 12, 2010)

WOW! I would sure love to have her pin me down! She's hot. Although I hate wrestling.


----------



## lozonloz (May 12, 2010)

...

humina humina humina

...


----------



## Jezzebelle (May 13, 2010)

I am down. Ever since they lost Kong it hasn't been the same.


----------



## velia (May 13, 2010)

Daaaaaa--aaaaa--amn! She's gorgeous. This is probably a dumb question, but I don't watch much television. Does TNA air in the states?


----------



## moore2me (May 13, 2010)

I found my new bodyguard! :wubu::wubu::wubu: Thanks George!!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2010)

Hopefully she's just as good a wrestler as she is beautiful. Would be nice to see a Bull Nakano type wrestler who's big but kicks serious ass again


----------



## george83 (May 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> As a wrestling fan (and more of TNA than WWE) i can tell you they wont be prejudiced against her weight. Their women wrestlers are promoted more on talent than looks...at least in comparison to WWE who basically hire any supermodel that looks at them the right way.
> 
> And working with Team 3D is a good idea considering they're big bad ass guys and she looked like a big bad ass girl. She'd better kick ass though to fit in with them.



I agree the knockout division in TNA is done really well, and most of their girls can fight! Unlike the WWE whose diva division is a shambles.

She injured Daffney in her try out match but was still signed so she must be pretty good if they seen past the mistake.


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 13, 2010)

Reminds me a little of Reggie Bennett. Very pretty!

Brenda


----------



## rellis10 (May 13, 2010)

velia said:


> Daaaaaa--aaaaa--amn! She's gorgeous. This is probably a dumb question, but I don't watch much television. Does TNA air in the states?



Even though i'm in the UK, i can tell you that TNA airs on Spike TV. I'm not sure what time but they've just change back to Thursdays after a short stint on Mondays.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 13, 2010)

fatgirl33 said:


> Reminds me a little of Reggie Bennett. Very pretty!
> 
> Brenda


 Rena Titan~on from WHOA NELLIE/LOVE AND ROCKETS yes yes yes.:bow: I just purchased Mignola&Corben's HELLBOY IN MEXICO with the Lucha cover but haven't had a chance to peruse it...:blush:


----------



## joswitch (May 13, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Rena Titan~on from WHOA NELLIE/LOVE AND ROCKETS yes yes yes.:bow: I just purchased Mignola&Corben's HELLBOY IN MEXICO with the Lucha cover but haven't had a chance to peruse it...:blush:



Yeah! She totally reminds me of Rena too! Now she just needs a cute chubby Maggie-type sidekick to get her into perilous scrapes!


----------



## msbard90 (May 13, 2010)

I've been ignoring this thread because TNA just makes me cringe... but wow she is cute......


----------



## Wild Zero (May 13, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Hopefully she's just as good a wrestler as she is beautiful. Would be nice to see a Bull Nakano type wrestler who's big but kicks serious ass again



Dude you need to get into joshi, all sorts of women big and small who straight up annhilate in the ring


----------



## Nutty (May 13, 2010)

Proffesional wrestling is now heading in the right direction!


----------



## gangstadawg (May 14, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Proffesional wrestling is now heading in the right direction!



seriously. they should have been did this for the current gen of female wrestlers. hell queen raqui should be recruited as well but then she really wouldnt have any real competition.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 14, 2010)

Just geeking out over wrestling a little more:Joshi Puroresu MV and one of my top 5 matches, male or female.


----------



## Craiger16 (May 14, 2010)

That's awesome!

I will have to watch TNA more.


----------



## Jes (May 14, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Wow, she is smoking hot. Great pics! (It makes me wish I had about a foot more height!) She's amazing.



right?! the last shot, with her leaning over (what can I say?), I was wishing I could see more of her butt. And by see, I mean: have a butt like hers.


----------



## tonynyc (May 14, 2010)

Craiger16 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I will have to watch TNA more.



Nope this is Awesome.... :happy:







I'm sure Mary Kate Dunigan will do well - all depends how they work the promos or will she be just another "Awesome Kong" (who has since left TNA)


----------



## Jay West Coast (May 15, 2010)

Holy shit. Might as well modify the acronym to read "T 'n A"...


----------



## AppreSheAte (May 15, 2010)

not really a bbw is she? she is gorgeous tho! :wubu:


----------



## msbard90 (May 16, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> Holy shit. Might as well modify the acronym to read "T 'n A"...



LOL!!!! I was thinking it but I didn't want to be "the asshole".


----------



## rellis10 (May 16, 2010)

AppreSheAte said:


> not really a bbw is she? she is gorgeous tho! :wubu:



I'd say she classed as a BBW, not the biggest but certainly in that region.


----------



## truebebeblue (May 17, 2010)

Pro-Wrestling is totally lame but I demand head scissors from her.
Definitely a BBW at 250...bigger than an average sized man for sure!






True


----------



## mango (May 20, 2010)

*She's definitely a one hot number!

Here's afew matches of 'Betsy Ruth' in action I found on youtube.

Betsy Ruth v Lucky O'Shea ACW Underground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lttN9RqxNJY


Betsy Ruth v Amazing Kong CCW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPHG5qA3TKo


MKD's youtube channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/mkd117

*


----------



## joswitch (May 20, 2010)

mango said:


> *She's definitely a one hot number!
> 
> Here's afew matches of 'Betsy Ruth' in action I found on youtube.
> 
> ...



shame she's always wearing that 'orrible face mask / makeup


----------



## Adrian (May 20, 2010)

As one who loves BBWs, the first BBW wrestler I remember Queen Adrena (I think her original name Queen Kong) from back in the 1970s. I find the concept of a very tall, BBW who is athletic... exciting! Plus Mary Duignan I think is very attractive.



AppreSheAte said:


> not really a bbw is she? she is gorgeous tho!


Since when is a 250-lb woman 'not' a BBW? Look at those last three pictures, the soft-fleshy shoulders, the healthy size waist.... that is a BBW. Not a mid-size or super-size BBW but, a full size BBW in every respect.


----------



## Jezzebelle (Jun 3, 2010)

She did well her first night. Here's her new TNA roster page. http://www.tnawrestling.com/roster/superstar-roster/item/1610-rosie

Her debut is on You Tube at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okKYghVYOUo.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 4, 2010)

The name Rosie Lottalove is dumb as hell, though.

I think if this were pre-Hogan TNA we would be getting "Betsy Ruth" rather than "Rosie Lottalove"... but that's a discussion for a different board entirely...


----------



## Christov (Jun 4, 2010)

This has to be the best looking female wrestler I've seen in my life.

Seriously, she looks friendly, where all the others look like crack skanks that will shank you for a pack of gum.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 5, 2010)

I love her!! She looks awesome and is definately a BBW! I loved when she grabbed that chick by the head and slammed her into her own chest.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm impressed in how she is displayed. Lingerie? Yes please. lol


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Jun 5, 2010)

That pink bustier she's wearing in her TNA roster page someone posted a few links above?? I HAVE THAT!! It's from Torrid, actually. So is the black & red Tripp brand corset she was wearing in the other pics there too....


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Jun 5, 2010)

Faboo!! She's a pretty woman!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 5, 2010)

For those who didn't see it on TV:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4vgswfS2yc

Seems like it's a good excuse for the announcers to make fat jokes. YAY!
"Might need to replace the turnbuckles there."


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2010)

I would pay to see Rosie get a single seat on a Southwest airplane and watch the show as some of the jerks try to "Kevin Smith" her. (Just make sure there are no air marshals or deputy dogs on the flight to hurt her.)

Also, I'll gladly add her to my bodyguard list when I become Master of the Universe. Note: As to the previous posters note regarding intelligence, it never has been an issue with male wrasslers or beefcakes.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 6, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> The name Rosie Lottalove is dumb as hell, though.



Ah, I think its an AC/DC reference...



> I think if this were pre-Hogan TNA we would be getting "Betsy Ruth" rather than "Rosie Lottalove"... but that's a discussion for a different board entirely...



Errrr... they started her out as Betsy Ruth...
Guess they decided it was a crying shame to hide her under that old fashioned baseball jersey... Yays! I much prefer her new outfit!:smitten:

I think Homer Simpson may have overdone her makeup with his makeup-shotgun though.... Mind you it's wrestling, everything has to be exagerrated? right?


----------



## joswitch (Jun 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> This has to be the best looking female wrestler I've seen in my life.
> 
> Seriously, she looks friendly, where all the others look like crack skanks that will shank you for a pack of gum.



Lolz! QFT  

Her script writer blows though!  At one point in her closing speech he nearly had her refer to herself as "ugly"... which is ridiculous. Obviously.







She's looking superhott here!^
(Clearly someone took Homer's makeup shotgun off him and locked it in the shed)


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 6, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Ah, I think its an AC/DC reference...


I know it's an AC/DC reference, but really... as far as names go, it's pretty crappy. Nearly as bad as Dolph Ziggler or Kip James. Sort of works with the burlesque stripper gimmick, though, I guess.



joswitch said:


> Errrr... they started her out as Betsy Ruth...
> Guess they decided it was a crying shame to hide her under that old fashioned baseball jersey... Yays! I much prefer her new outfit!:smitten:


You'll find no complaints from me about the outfit, but I don't think she ever wrestled for TNA under the Betsy Ruth character. I think that was strictly for the indies.
Basically, though, I don't think she's going to be taken too seriously with this character/name. I can't imagine Rosie Lottalove being KO champion (much as I would like to see it).


----------



## joswitch (Jun 6, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I know it's an AC/DC reference, but really... as far as names go, it's pretty crappy. Nearly as bad as Dolph Ziggler or Kip James. Sort of works with the burlesque stripper gimmick, though, I guess.
> 
> 
> You'll find no complaints from me about the outfit, but I don't think she ever wrestled for TNA under the Betsy Ruth character. I think that was strictly for the indies.
> Basically, though, I don't think she's going to be taken too seriously with this character/name. I can't imagine Rosie Lottalove being KO champion (much as I would like to see it).




Okayz, I never took any "show" wrestling seriously anyway...

I don't care if she "wins" - as long as she's on youTube more that's great! IMO


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's the problem, in a nutshell. She's not a very good wrestler.

She was trained at Bubba and DVon Dudley's school, and while she's attractive to us, it isn't going to mean a thing if her inexperience and lack of wrestling skills end up hurting her opponents for real.

When I was a partner in the wrestling school several years ago, one of the things that was stressed to every student was that if you couldn't pull off the moves you'd like, don't try them. Protect your partner in the ring, at all costs.

I predict that unless she can step up her game, or they have a unique angle for her at TNA, she's going to either hurt one of the "name" wrestlers, or wear out her welcome. Dudley's notwithstanding, they don't run TNA, and the powers that be there won't put up with hurt workers, or worse yet, no "heat" from the viewers.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 6, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Here's the problem, in a nutshell. She's not a very good wrestler.
> 
> She was trained at Bubba and DVon Dudley's school, and while she's attractive to us, it isn't going to mean a thing if her inexperience and lack of wrestling skills end up hurting her opponents for real.
> 
> ...



Ok dude, well I take it you watched that youTube clip?
I agree that she didn't show much in the way of acrobatic moves, but -
What did you see there that looked like her trying something dangerous or beyond her ability?
That might put her colleagues at (unusual) risk?
Also - she could learn and get better, right?

Serious questions. I take it from your handle that you used to actually be a wrestler...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Joswitch, I never wrestled professionally, but have been involved in the business for many years.

Here's a video clip of her TNA "tryout" against Shannon Spruill, aka Daffney Unger, and it's pretty clear that she jammed her tailbone on the powerbomb she delivered. Daffney was seriously hurt, and will be out of action for a while. Keep in mind that a powerbomb is a relatively simple move to deliver, so if she can't handle this, I have worries about what else she's going to attempt in the ring.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBXU-mHviSY

I know it's a short clip, but I've also had opportunity to see her other YouTube videos under the Betsy Ruth character, and one can see the flaws in her work.
Yes, she can certainly improve, but the additional pressure of learning on the job while you're exposed to several million people a week may also be too much for her to handle.

I hope not, though, since she's hot as hell.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 6, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Joswitch, I never wrestled professionally, but have been involved in the business for many years.
> 
> Here's a video clip of her TNA "tryout" against Shannon Spruill, aka Daffney Unger, and it's pretty clear that she jammed her tailbone on the powerbomb she delivered. Daffney was seriously hurt, and will be out of action for a while. Keep in mind that a powerbomb is a relatively simple move to deliver, so if she can't handle this, I have worries about what else she's going to attempt in the ring.
> 
> ...



Ah, I'm not up on wrestling terms - I did a quick google and I couldn't find the meaning of either ?powerbomb? or ?bonsai drop?, which was the move the YouTube description says caused the problem. 

Reading the description the impression I got was that "these things happen" in wrestling... Daffney referrs to it as a ?stinger? and a concussion.... There didn't seem to be any blaming of Betsy/Rosie or saying that she screwed up as such... 

But yeah, maybe she did and maybe it was worse than that description /interview implied... And I'll take your word that she seems to be lacking technically...

Well, let's hope Rosie does get good at her work and that neither her nor her opponents suffer injury.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Jun 6, 2010)

She is totally hot, I mean I love Awesome Kong, but she's hot, just I hope they allow her to have a personality.. Not like a Goldberg warmachine..


----------



## joswitch (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-KUiqGHBnw&feature=related

It had to happen, only took 24hrs, someone did a montage with - guess what track?


----------



## Jezzebelle (Jun 7, 2010)

joswitch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-KUiqGHBnw&feature=related
> 
> It had to happen, only took 24hrs, someone did a montage with - guess what track?



I saw her post on Twitter. Apparently, she likes it.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 7, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Here's the problem, in a nutshell. She's not a very good wrestler.
> 
> She was trained at Bubba and DVon Dudley's school, and while she's attractive to us, it isn't going to mean a thing if her inexperience and lack of wrestling skills end up hurting her opponents for real.
> 
> ...



TNA will put up with whatever costs them least money at the moment. That's why Christopher Daniels was released but Jesse Neal remains on TV (yet Hulk Hogan & Ric Flair, who I'm sure get paid more than anyone who actually wrestles, remain to stink up every show). If Betsy/Rosie's demands aren't too high they'll probably keep her around, regardless of ability or lack of same.

Besides which, Daffney has always been pretty sloppy. Maybe she didn't manage to protect herself on the impact of the move. She bears no ill will towards Rosie for the screw-up on the Powerbomb & it's not as if Daffney was left as bad as Droz was after D'Lo Brown screwed up the same move in the then-WWF about 11(?) years ago.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 7, 2010)

Jezzebelle said:


> I saw her post on Twitter. Apparently, she likes it.



That's two of us then!


----------



## joswitch (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> TNA will put up with whatever costs them least money at the moment. That's why Christopher Daniels was released but Jesse Neal remains on TV (yet Hulk Hogan & Ric Flair, who I'm sure get paid more than anyone who actually wrestles, remain to stink up every show). If Betsy/Rosie's demands aren't too high they'll probably keep her around, regardless of ability or lack of same.
> 
> Besides which, Daffney has always been pretty sloppy. Maybe she didn't manage to protect herself on the impact of the move. She bears no ill will towards Rosie for the screw-up on the Powerbomb & it's not as if Daffney was left as bad as Droz was after D'Lo Brown screwed up the same move in the then-WWF about 11(?) years ago.



I thought it was interesting, when I watched some of her other matches on YouTube and she seemed much sharper than on the TNA thing....
Also she has worked with opponents from tiny wee girls 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb9U_-ezI4M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-9J0KcUKUw&feature=related

through to great big fellas... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oZWJkkdKBg&feature=related

I wonder what her ratio of fights:injuries actually is? 
And how that compares to the average of other wrestlers? 

Damn. I'll even get interested in wrestling for a hot chick...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2010)

HAWT.

But for some reason, she looks kinda familiar. Hmmm.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 8, 2010)

AppreSheAte said:


> not really a bbw is she? she is gorgeous tho! :wubu:



I'd definitely class her as a BBW...She may not be big enough to be called SSBBW, but definitely BBW. She's gotta be at least a size 20 and plus-sizes start around 14-16.

---------------------

Anyway, one thing that has me scratching my head a bit is her height and weight. I was watching her wrestle and my boyfriend was like "She's shaped almost exactly like you, but much fatter!" 

I'm 5'9 1/2 and about 275. I'm also a size 20-22 pants/XXL shirt If anything, I should look fatter than her...unless I have more muscle. (which -could- be the case with being a former farm girl and very active person)

They might be exaggerating her height a bit though.

But I do like her, minus all the makeup. Reminds me of MiMi. She's new and does need a lot of practice and experience...but I hope that she does decently. She may not make champion, but I hope she makes it at -least- a few years.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 8, 2010)

She does wear too much makeup. Hopefully she'll do better than Rhonda Singh when she was in WWF as "Bertha Faye".


----------



## joswitch (Jun 8, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> I'd definitely class her as a BBW...She may not be big enough to be called SSBBW, but definitely BBW. She's gotta be at least a size 20 and plus-sizes start around 14-16.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...



How's your wrestling moves? Maybe there's a career out there for you?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I thought it was interesting, when I watched some of her other matches on YouTube and she seemed much sharper than on the TNA thing....
> Also she has worked with opponents from tiny wee girls
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb9U_-ezI4M&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-9J0KcUKUw&feature=related
> ...


Problem is, from a two-minute match on Impact & limited clips of her legit injuring Daffney, it's difficult to guage exactly how good she is. She's pretty green. I think she's only been wrestling for two years, but from the clips I've seen on YouTube (particularly one match against Awesome Kong), she seems sort of decent. You can nearly tell that she's sort of thinking about every single thing she's doing in the ring, but she is still pretty good, IMO.



AtlantisAK said:


> Anyway, one thing that has me scratching my head a bit is her height and weight. I was watching her wrestle and my boyfriend was like "She's shaped almost exactly like you, but much fatter!"
> 
> I'm 5'9 1/2 and about 275. I'm also a size 20-22 pants/XXL shirt If anything, I should look fatter than her...unless I have more muscle. (which -could- be the case with being a former farm girl and very active person)
> 
> They might be exaggerating her height a bit though.


I don't know... she was really towering over the other girls on Impact... Plus she seems taller than Awesome Kong too (who I think is about 5'10"-5'11"; Phil may know a bit more than I do, though). And, I'd wager that being a Pro Wrestler would mean she's pretty active as well . Some of that weight of hers HAS to be muscle too, y'know?
I think 6'1", 250lbs probably is about right. Though in the world of wrestling with exaggerated heights & weights (and in some female cases, reduced weights) it's difficult to say for certain.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW is she hot! I might have to start watching TNA wrestling with the boyfriend just for her lol. I'm not a big wrestling fan, but my boyfriend is and I bet he'll be happy with the addition lol


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> How's your wrestling moves? Maybe there's a career out there for you?



or for queen raqui who i think would make a great ssbbw wrestler.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 8, 2010)

joswitch said:


> How's your wrestling moves? Maybe there's a career out there for you?



Haha, I used to be a scrapper in High School and such. Honestly, I thought that a wrestling career would be pretty awesome. There's never been a problem with me chasing down and making my boyfriend submit. Thankfully I can do it without breaking his arm off.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 8, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I don't know... she was really towering over the other girls on Impact... Plus she seems taller than Awesome Kong too (who I think is about 5'10"-5'11"; Phil may know a bit more than I do, though). And, I'd wager that being a Pro Wrestler would mean she's pretty active as well . Some of that weight of hers HAS to be muscle too, y'know?
> I think 6'1", 250lbs probably is about right. Though in the world of wrestling with exaggerated heights & weights (and in some female cases, reduced weights) it's difficult to say for certain.



I definitely understand what you're saying. But, it just didn't make much sense in my mind with me being shorter and heavier, to actually look -smaller/lighter- than her. That's where I'm getting confused. Plus, we have basically the same figure. (Yes, I'm large in the rear too, like her.)

Now, if I were 6'1 and 300 pounds and looking bigger than her...that'd be completely different and make a bunch of sense.

Take a look at Awesome Kong's stats though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kia_Stevens
Height: 5'9
Billed Height: 5'11

They've made Kong bigger in Text by billing her height up a little. So, who knows. They just had her Billed Height, which actually, now that I'm reading it, makes me think she might be shorter. 

Bah, its all weird. Anyway, back to main topic...

I like Rosie Lottalove...she just needs practice and --less-- makeup. I'm still unsure of her attitude (reminds me of a snotty person sometimes, especially when she went 'nononono no no no' and such), but her words are good and positive towards fatness from what I've seen so far. Only saw her once though, so it's only the start.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 8, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Haha, I used to be a scrapper in High School and such. Honestly, I thought that a wrestling career would be pretty awesome. There's never been a problem with me chasing down and making my boyfriend submit. Thankfully I can do it without breaking his arm off.



AtlantisAK,

I remember your getting into some scrapes even years after high school. (Some girls are just had a little gladiator blood in them.)


----------



## orin (Jun 9, 2010)

I seen her perform ... she comes off powerful ... i like that


----------



## joswitch (Jun 9, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Haha, I used to be a scrapper in High School and such. Honestly, I thought that a wrestling career would be pretty awesome. There's never been a problem with me chasing down and making my boyfriend submit. Thankfully I can do it without breaking his arm off.



Strong girls are hott! Broken arms are not!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 9, 2010)

the best thing? she can actually wrestle unlike the skanks in WWE who are picked because they're eye candy for lame teenagers.

i wouldnt be surprised if she goes to japan and gets popular. their girls are big, muscular and talented as well. they treat their sports with dignity like some sop opera shit as seen in the WWF.

and she's quite beautiful too.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 9, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> or for queen raqui who i think would make a great ssbbw wrestler.



nah she'd fail


----------



## orin (Jun 9, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> nah she'd fail



I agree ... no disrespect, i doubt she would have the stamina to really do the job


----------



## ampleampleample (Jun 9, 2010)

The "Wrastlen'" maybe fake but those look real.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> I definitely understand what you're saying. But, it just didn't make much sense in my mind with me being shorter and heavier, to actually look -smaller/lighter- than her. That's where I'm getting confused. Plus, we have basically the same figure. (Yes, I'm large in the rear too, like her.)
> 
> Now, if I were 6'1 and 300 pounds and looking bigger than her...that'd be completely different and make a bunch of sense.
> 
> ...


I know that Rosie seems alot bigger than Kong in a video on the I've seen on YouTube (which may be posted in this thread, I can't remember). If you look up Betsy Ruth vs. Kong, you'll find it, I'm sure. And I think Kong tends to wear lifts in her boots which gives her a height boost. A friend of mine who lives in Florida & has seen Rosie said that she seems to be a legit 6'1", but I'm just taking her word for it, for all that's worth.
And part of what you boyfriend said may be due to perception. I mean, she was in the ring with Roxxi & Madison Rayne. No harm to either woman but I think Rosie weighs more than both of them combined. So... y'know?
I know what I'm trying to say, but I don't think I'm expressing it clearly



AtlantisAK said:


> I like Rosie Lottalove...she just needs practice and --less-- makeup. I'm still unsure of her attitude (reminds me of a snotty person sometimes, especially when she went 'nononono no no no' and such), but her words are good and positive towards fatness from what I've seen so far. Only saw her once though, so it's only the start.


I do hope she's portrayed as a "fat positive" character, but really, it seems like it's more of an excuse for the announcers to trot out lame fat jokes in a "Tee-hee. This fat girl thinks she's attractive, but everyone finds her repulsive." sort of way. I sincerely hope that the audience responds positively to her & TNA have to acknowledge that some people actually DO find larger women sexy.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> AtlantisAK,
> 
> I remember your getting into some scrapes even years after high school. (Some girls are just had a little gladiator blood in them.)



Where'd you get this info?!?! -sneaky sneak...- The way you said that, you almost made it sound like you were an actual witness!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 10, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I do hope she's portrayed as a "fat positive" character, but really, it seems like it's more of an excuse for the announcers to trot out lame fat jokes in a "Tee-hee. This fat girl thinks she's attractive, but everyone finds her repulsive." sort of way. I sincerely hope that the audience responds positively to her & TNA have to acknowledge that some people actually DO find larger women sexy.



I sure hope the same thing too, but realistically I see that they're already usign her as the 'fat joke' and it's probably not going to change. They're already making the fat jokes and 'ew' comments and reactions. 

They really didnt do that too much about Kong, but then again, Kong wasn't in a Teddi lingere outfit and stockings.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> I sure hope the same thing too, but realistically I see that they're already usign her as the 'fat joke' and it's probably not going to change. They're already making the fat jokes and 'ew' comments and reactions.
> 
> They really didnt do that too much about Kong, but then again, Kong wasn't in a Teddi lingere outfit and stockings.



I know. That really saddens me. It's so dumb too. I mean, why aren't they making fat jokes about Samoa Joe, for example? He's got to be bigger than Rosie (& he wears even less clothing). Why aren't they saying, "Wow! I'm impressed that the ring didn't collapse!" whenever Joe misses a top rope back splash or something?

I know it's to do with the characters a wee bit (both Joe & Kong being, like, stone-cold killer bad-asses), but they can't at least react as if _some_ people might find Rosie sexy? I mean, Velvet Sky & her big fake-ass tits & her totally re-modelled face disgusts me, but they never say a word about how she should get a refund from her plastic surgeon...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 10, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I know. That really saddens me. It's so dumb too. I mean, why aren't they making fat jokes about Samoa Joe, for example? He's got to be bigger than Rosie (& he wears even less clothing). Why aren't they saying, "Wow! I'm impressed that the ring didn't collapse!" whenever Joe misses a top rope back splash or something?
> 
> I know it's to do with the characters a wee bit (both Joe & Kong being, like, stone-cold killer bad-asses), but they can't at least react as if _some_ people might find Rosie sexy? I mean, Velvet Sky & her big fake-ass tits & her totally re-modelled face disgusts me, but they never say a word about how she should get a refund from her plastic surgeon...



Yeah, Velvet Sky makes me wanna vomit. Literally. I don't like most of the 'Divas' and just wanna give them a few knuckles to chew on. It might help their appearance...

About Samoa Joe and fat jokes: It just seems way more 'ok' for men to be fat than women on TV. Thats probably why they're not heckling the big guys so much about it. Now, I have heard a few fat jokes aimed at the guys (one sign in the crowd said: "Umaga ate my Cheeseburger!"), but nothing as much as what was shot at Rosie Lottalove. 

Reacting as if -someone- found Rosie sexy? Oh gosh, thats like...a sin! (We all know the story, sadly...)

Edit: While watching some earlier vids of her as Betsy Ruth, I actually didn't notice too many fat jokes, if any, being tossed around. It could be all about the character and appearances. Now, if she showed up looking like she does in the first photo on this thread, then the fat jokes wouldn't be so bad, at least that's what I think.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 10, 2010)

I googled her name and found a Myspace. Not sure if it's 'offically' her or someone who is faking to be her (those happen, sadly) but it seems pretty legit.

I noticed her height is shown as 5'11.

http://www.myspace.com/mkd117


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 10, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Yeah, Velvet Sky makes me wanna vomit. Literally. I don't like most of the 'Divas' and just wanna give them a few knuckles to chew on. It might help their appearance...
> 
> About Samoa Joe and fat jokes: It just seems way more 'ok' for men to be fat than women on TV. Thats probably why they're not heckling the big guys so much about it. Now, I have heard a few fat jokes aimed at the guys (one sign in the crowd said: "Umaga ate my Cheeseburger!"), but nothing as much as what was shot at Rosie Lottalove.
> 
> ...



That's another thing too. There was so much crap flung at Rosie by Taz & Mike Tenay in the TWO MINUTES she was on TV! I've never heard so much obsessing about someone's size/weight since my ex went on a diet

If she showed up as Betsy Ruth I think the fat jokes wouldn't exist. Like I said it IS sort of down to the character, but if Velvet Sky is seen as sexy by a surprising amount of horny teenagers who are probably single p) then, Shirley, a few TNA fans might find Rosie's appearance appealing too. If the crowd continues to react positivley (as they did during her promo after she flattened Madison Rayne), then maybe TNA might change their tune on the issue.
'Cause the world don't move
To the beat of just one drum.
What might be right for you,
May not be right for some... etc.
*cute Gary Coleman*

I think I'd probably take umbrage with the fat jokes anyway because:
a) They are lame
&
b) Joey Styles used them all when talking about the Blue Meanie 15 years ago

And if she's 5'11", well, it still doesn't explain her seeming bigger than you, but at least we have a confirmed height. And I think that MySpace is legit, that's the same name as her YouTube account.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 10, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Yeah, Velvet Sky makes me wanna vomit. Literally. I don't like most of the 'Divas' and just wanna give them a few knuckles to chew on. It might help their appearance...
> 
> About Samoa Joe and fat jokes:* It just seems way more 'ok' for men to be fat than women on TV.* Thats probably why they're not heckling the big guys so much about it. Now, I have heard a few fat jokes aimed at the guys (one sign in the crowd said: "Umaga ate my Cheeseburger!"), but nothing as much as what was shot at Rosie Lottalove.
> 
> ...



^Clearly TV commentators suffer from Peter Griffin syndrome!


----------



## joswitch (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpK0pNexNKI&feature=related
June 10, 2010//Roxxi\Rosie Lottalove vs Beautiful People//TNA Impact 

Tag team match.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

A match that was cut from the US broadcast of Impact for some reason.

And still with the fat jokes...


----------



## joswitch (Jun 21, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A match that was cut from the US broadcast of Impact for some reason.



Yeh, weird eh? I mean I can see it's not all that wrestling wise - I've watched Rosie / Betsy / Mary do way sharper stuff... but it's 4 girls gettin all physical with each other - what's not to like??


> And still with the fat jokes...



Yeah that blows, 
but if you have a scoob on YouTube it's mad how many fanvids are up there of Rosie considering how short a time she's been on TNA...


----------



## T_Devil (Jun 21, 2010)

I find it interesting that people in wrestling like to crack fat jokes when what pro wrestling really is is two sweaty man-guys wearing _marble-bags_ and _banana-hammocks_ rolling around a mat in various "positions".

I don't give the fat jokes much merit, consider the source.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 22, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Yeh, weird eh? I mean I can see it's not all that wrestling wise - I've watched Rosie / Betsy / Mary do way sharper stuff... but it's 4 girls gettin all physical with each other - what's not to like??


The match wasn't actually that bad. I mean, it's not like Savage vs. Steamboat or anything, but when you give 4 girls 4 minutes (& two of them are Lacey Von Erich & Velvet Sky & a third doesn't have much experience), what do you expect?




> Yeah that blows,
> but if you have a scoob on YouTube it's mad how many fanvids are up there of Rosie considering how short a time she's been on TNA...


I've seen a few of those, which is pretty cool. But I find it a bit hypocritical that Taz is the one making most of the jokes. Frankly, he's about three times the size he was in ECW, so he's in no position to be making rude comments on anyone's weight.
Again, I reiterate, why can't TNA, hell... wrestling, have an "alternative" sex symbol?
The crowd seems to be behind Rosie, but I don't think TNA are that keen on using her because she's not that talented. However they will still use Daffney, Jeff Hardy, Lacey Von Erich, Velvet Sky, Rob Terry, Orlando Jordan &  Ric Flair... so what gives?


----------



## joswitch (Jun 22, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> The match wasn't actually that bad. I mean, it's not like Savage vs. Steamboat or anything, but when you give 4 girls 4 minutes (& two of them are Lacey Von Erich & Velvet Sky & a third doesn't have much experience), what do you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Rosie is already an alt sex symbol, despite TNA trying to play her as a joke...
Talent wise:
I've seen a couple of good, long matches between "Betsy Ruth" and either much smaller, very acrobatic opponents (that asian girl who dresses like Robin) that she threw all around while the smaller girl bounced off her with flashy moves OR equally big strong opponents (dude in the dungarees - Bam Maguera?) who could actually pick Betsy up and throw her...
In those matches I thought Betsy's skills (and strength and stamina) were showed off to good effect, much better than I've seen in TNA so far...
If TNA don't have a super acrobat female wrestler maybe they could try pairing Rosie off against a dude closer to her size / strength?


----------



## jnp782 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hopefully Rosie will stick around longer than Bertha Faye, Bull nakano and Awesome Kong.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

joswitch said:


> I think Rosie is already an alt sex symbol, despite TNA trying to play her as a joke...
> Talent wise:
> I've seen a couple of good, long matches between "Betsy Ruth" and either much smaller, very acrobatic opponents (that asian girl who dresses like Robin) that she threw all around while the smaller girl bounced off her with flashy moves OR equally big strong opponents (dude in the dungarees - Bam Maguera?) who could actually pick Betsy up and throw her...
> In those matches I thought Betsy's skills (and strength and stamina) were showed off to good effect, much better than I've seen in TNA so far...
> If TNA don't have a super acrobat female wrestler maybe they could try pairing Rosie off against a dude closer to her size / strength?



They have plenty of smaller, athletic women (Taylor Wilde, Sarita, Hamada). But TNA has drastically cut down on the use of it's female division as a whole since Hulk Hogan came on board. The only women the company is vaguely interested in using are Lacey Von Erich, Velvet Sky (both of whom suck almightily) & Madison Rayne (who is slightly better, but I have a feeling she wouldn't be getting exposure were it not for her association with Velvet & Lacey).

And (I think) Spike TV has a "no male on female violence" policy, instituted after (good guy) Jeff Jarrett smashed (villain) Traci Brooks with a guitar, meaning that Rosie vs. any guy is pretty much out of the question too.

Betsy/Rosie is better than what we little we have seen on TV, but word is that TNA don't want to use her again (based on her talent, apparently). The crowd actually seemed pretty much behind her during her matches, whether that was TNA's intention or not. But in that company having the crowd's support is as good a reason as any to be shown the door.

TNA is not behind it's women's division as strongly as it ought to be. The girls are working for peanuts on a "pay-per-appearance" deal. The whole thing's a shambles.


----------



## joswitch (Jun 23, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> They have plenty of smaller, athletic women (Taylor Wilde, Sarita, Hamada). But TNA has drastically cut down on the use of it's female division as a whole since Hulk Hogan came on board. The only women the company is vaguely interested in using are Lacey Von Erich, Velvet Sky (both of whom suck almightily) & Madison Rayne (who is slightly better, but I have a feeling she wouldn't be getting exposure were it not for her association with Velvet & Lacey).
> 
> And (I think) Spike TV has a "no male on female violence" policy, instituted after (good guy) Jeff Jarrett smashed (villain) Traci Brooks with a guitar, meaning that Rosie vs. any guy is pretty much out of the question too.
> 
> ...



Damn! Sounds like all the skilled girl wrestlers should get together and start their own Wrestling Association!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 23, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Damn! Sounds like all the skilled girl wrestlers should get together and start their own Wrestling Association!




Lol, that does sound like a good plan.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 23, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Damn! Sounds like all the skilled girl wrestlers should get together and start their own Wrestling Association!



Fans of women's pro wrestling should go to Japan.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 23, 2010)

Or, failing Japan, there's SHIMMER.
http://wrestlefuse.com/shimmer/index.php

Though I'm afraid to say Betsy ain't wrestling in those places.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 23, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Or, failing Japan, there's SHIMMER.
> http://wrestlefuse.com/shimmer/index.php
> 
> Though I'm afraid to say Betsy ain't wrestling in those places.



Hm...Kong is showing up on the roster there. Neat.

And a bunch of the girls really do look like they can -really- kick butt, just from the photos. Although I'd have to see some vid to tell for sure. 

I had to chuckle though, I felt memories comming back of Mortal Kombat...no clue why!


----------



## joswitch (Jun 24, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Fans of women's pro wrestling should go to Japan.



I've watched some Japanese womens wrestling - it was HARDCORE! Mucho bleeding!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jun 24, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Hm...Kong is showing up on the roster there. Neat.
> 
> And a bunch of the girls really do look like they can -really- kick butt, just from the photos. Although I'd have to see some vid to tell for sure.
> 
> I had to chuckle though, I felt memories comming back of Mortal Kombat...no clue why!



From what I have seen SHIMMER is excellent. Sara Del Rey & Cheerleader Melissa (aka. Raisha Saeed & Alissa Flash) being particular favourites. If you want to enjoy actual women's wrestling it's about the best place to do so at the moment.

We have gone sooooo far off-topic...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 24, 2010)

There IS a great women's wrestling group here in the US, named WSU (Womens Superstars Uncensored).

Click here to visit their website.

Some of the plus sized workers who have been in WSU include Awesome Kong, Missy Sampson, Kacee Carlisle, and my good friend Amy Lee (shown below).


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> There IS a great women's wrestling group here in the US, named WSU (Womens Superstars Uncensored).
> 
> Click here to visit their website.
> 
> Some of the plus sized workers who have been in WSU include Awesome Kong, Missy Sampson, Kacee Carlisle, and my good friend Amy Lee (shown below).



I've met Kacee, Missy and Amy over the years. 

Missy is one funny woman, she can crack up a whole crowd. Kacee is quiet but VERY nice. Amy is a powerhouse, rather watch her than half the current "Divas"


----------



## Jezzebelle (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LKB723x1M - Part One

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRxs1Sz_8co - Part Two

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AUvFAH4TGg - Part Three


----------



## mercy (Jul 10, 2010)

Cliche cheesy response: "She can wrestle me any day!" :eat2:

And so on and so forth.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 11, 2010)

Jezzebelle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LKB723x1M - Part One
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRxs1Sz_8co - Part Two
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AUvFAH4TGg - Part Three



Meh. TNA seems to be all about bad acting and heavily scripted, slow-moving bouts for Rosie.... Contrast with Betsy Ruth's independent stuff - she's way faster and more agile than portrayed here... 

Also - the commentators = morons.


----------



## J_Underscore (Jul 11, 2010)

Jezzebelle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-LKB723x1M - Part One
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRxs1Sz_8co - Part Two
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AUvFAH4TGg - Part Three



Damn, now Rosie Lottalove (Betsy Ruth) is seriously Plus-sized  she looks at least 300lbs to me


----------



## Pefird (Jul 11, 2010)

Except her huge boobs she looks like a guy.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Jul 12, 2010)

All this *and* she's a wrestler? I think I'm in love :wubu:


----------



## joswitch (Jul 12, 2010)

Pefird said:


> Except her huge boobs she looks like a guy.



Your eyes have FAIL.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jul 14, 2010)

joswitch said:


> Meh. TNA seems to be all about bad acting and heavily scripted, slow-moving bouts for Rosie.... Contrast with Betsy Ruth's independent stuff - she's way faster and more agile than portrayed here...
> 
> Also - the commentators = morons.



JB refrained from making more "hilarious" fat-jokes. And even Taz cut down on his usual fat-bashing hypocrisy. Maybe the lack of new fat-jokes was the reason that Rosie was pulled from TV.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jul 23, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> JB refrained from making more "hilarious" fat-jokes. And even Taz cut down on his usual fat-bashing hypocrisy. Maybe the lack of new fat-jokes was the reason that Rosie was pulled from TV.



So she's officially not wrestling on TNA anymore or?

And to the dude who said she looked like a guy...dude. Just...dude. Are your bits intact or not? Where are your glasses? I've never seen a dude with hips like that.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jul 26, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> So she's officially not wrestling on TNA anymore or?



It's complicated. I think she's on a "per appearance" deal rather than an actual contract. Sources were saying that she was released by TNA, but she was insisting on Twitter that she was still with them (this was all a month or so ago, so I have forgotten most of the details). She asked fans to bombard Dixie Carter with messages on Twitter to bring her back to TV, so... in summation I don't really know the full story.

She was supposed to be done (which begs the question, why develop a character with personality & seem to be pushing her in an angle with your top female heels only to brush her off a week later?), but then that match with Taylor Wilde popped up afterwards...


----------



## joswitch (Jul 26, 2010)

Maxx Awesome said:


> It's complicated. I think she's on a "per appearance" deal rather than an actual contract. Sources were saying that she was released by TNA, but she was insisting on Twitter that she was still with them (this was all a month or so ago, so I have forgotten most of the details). She asked fans to bombard Dixie Carter with messages on Twitter to bring her back to TV, so... in summation I don't really know the full story.
> 
> She was supposed to be done (which begs the question, why develop a character with personality & seem to be pushing her in an angle with your top female heels only to brush her off a week later?), but then that match with Taylor Wilde popped up afterwards...



TNA
Totally Not Aclue


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Most of the wrestlers at TNA, except for the marquee workers like Angle, Nash, Flair, Sting, Jarrett, and a couple others, don't have long term contracts.

Guys like Jay Lethal, Hernandez and such have a contract that pays them by appearance, not a weekly salary as if they were under contract to the WWE.
Lethal, up until his elevation via the Ric Flair gimmick, was only being paid $300 per appearance on TV. He's making more now these days. 

So, while Rosie is off TV, it's quite conceivable that she may still be under that contract to TNA.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 26, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Most of the wrestlers at TNA, except for the marquee workers like Angle, Nash, Flair, Sting, Jarrett, and a couple others, don't have long term contracts.
> 
> Guys like Jay Lethal, Hernandez and such have a contract that pays them by appearance, not a weekly salary as if they were under contract to the WWE.
> Lethal, up until his elevation via the Ric Flair gimmick, was only being paid $300 per appearance on TV. He's making more now these days.
> ...



*$300* per appearance- wow that is such a low sum... well they gotta love what they do...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *$300* per appearance- wow that is such a low sum... well they gotta love what they do...



Paul Heyman's crew used to work without getting paid, THAT'S serious dedication


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 27, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Paul Heyman's crew used to work without getting paid, THAT'S serious dedication



Mass Transit wrestled New Jack and all he got was this shirt


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Mass Transit wrestled New Jack and all he got was this shirt




Yeah....and because of that Barely Legal was delayed for a few months. One of the darkest moments in (original) ECW history


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> Mass Transit wrestled New Jack and all he got was this shirt



That's cold dude, COLD!


----------



## georgeee (Jun 3, 2011)

george83 said:


> TNA Wrestling has signed female worker and Team 3D Academy student Mary Kate Duignan. Duignan, who is known on the independent scene as Betsy Ruth and Miss Betsy Rosie, worked a tryout match against Daffney prior to the April 20th TNA Impact taping from Universal Studios in Orlando, Florida.
> 
> She is 6'1" and 250 pounds.
> 
> ...



yea I love bbw chicks that love to wrestle soo sexy!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 4, 2011)

george83 said:


> TNA Wrestling has signed female worker and Team 3D Academy student Mary Kate Duignan. Duignan, who is known on the independent scene as Betsy Ruth and Miss Betsy Rosie, worked a tryout match against Daffney prior to the April 20th TNA Impact taping from Universal Studios in Orlando, Florida.
> 
> She is 6'1" and 250 pounds.
> 
> ...




damn she is hot hot hot! i may have to start watching wrestling like i used to because of this! lol:smitten:


----------

